# Intubrite



## TXmed (May 29, 2016)

My service will be transitioning to the intubrite video larygescopes and possibly regular scopes as well for DL. Can anyone give me any feedback/opinions/experience on this equipment ?


----------



## CANMAN (May 29, 2016)

Have used almost every single VL device on the market, except the intubrite. I don't know of a single service that is carrying/using them unfortunately. Would be curious to what you find out. Everyone around here jumped on the Glidescope bandwagon when they first came out. I am a CMAC fan all day long and it's our device at work. Ever other device I have used is inferior in either quality or ease of use to those two devices in my opinion....


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2016)

We were looking at the intubrite at my last service and wound up with the KingVision. Most of us loved the intubrite, but cost was the deciding factor.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 29, 2016)

Is the regular (non-VL) intubrite handle and blade the green disposable one?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2016)

Yeah. The video blade is purple.


----------

